# Speed or practicality? Roubaix vs. Sequoia



## MDGColorado (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi all, my first post on RoadBikeReview. I know no one can answer this but me but I have to talk to someone. !!!

I'm ready to buy and it's about down to the Sequoia Comp, but I keep doubting myself. Problem is, I rode a Roubaix Elite and loved it. However, it has no eyelets, no fender clearance. The Sequoia has just enough useful practicality for commuting to work or credit card touring, whereas the Roubaix is essentially limited to day rides and centuries. BUT, what I'm really replacing is my old Rossin racing bike, which I love to ride in spite of its slightly harsh ride, 39/24 low (need lower), and too-low riding position. The Roubaix fixes all that, but so does the Sequoia and it also gives me a little more. ... Then again, I also have a Cannondale touring bike that I keep with fenders and racks for commuting. Do I really need another bike to fill that need? As I said to my gf, the Cannondale is like her 95 Subaru Legacy wagon: it's a hauler, rides well enough, but it's neither zippy nor agile. (Guess that makes the Rossin an Alfa Romeo Spyder.) ... If only they'd put eyelets on the Roubaix, it would be my credit card tour bike. 

Also tested Lemond Big Sky SLT; thought the Sequoia oversteered a little in comparison, but preferred the Sequoia ride. Rode Giant OCR Elite, nice too, but the Roubaix was so good. I'd like to test a Cannondale Road Sport model but can't find any around here (strangely, since this is road bike heaven). Curiously, I've never tested Ti. 

Comments? Everything from facts to gut reaction welcome.


----------



## bc165 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Why don't you copy your post...*

to the Commuting and Touring Forum to see if someone there know about fenders that might work on the Roubiax. I ride a Roubiax and it's pretty comfy and it likes to go fast and far, but I'm not a touring guy so i can't help you there. I'm also not a racer, but I don't think it will be the hottest bike on the crit curcuit. Good Luck and Welcome.


----------



## MDGColorado (Nov 9, 2004)

*I got the Roubaix*

Joy of pure cycling won out - yesterday I bought a Roubaix, 2004 Comp 52cm. 

I had decided to spend $2200 on a 2005 Elite after I saw how the carbon frame looked in the midnight blue - beautiful (my girlfriend even approved  . Went to University Bicycles in Boulder CO, where it was only $2000. First I test rode a 54, which I had thought was my size, but just to be sure, they had me ride a 52. Sure enough, it felt perfect. But they had no 52's in stock in the 05 Elite. The 52 I rode was the 04 Comp, nearly the same bike but with a couple more Ultegra pieces (vs. 105) and better wheels for $250 more. Giving up the blue wasn't easy, but like the salesman told me, when you're riding it you don't see it. So far all I've done is test ride the bike, but it seems uncanny that it is smooth, light, fast, and comfortable. I left it totally stock with stainless steel bottle cages.

I still need a rack/fender road bike. I'm going to liven up my Cannondale touring bike to fill that need. It's a complicated swap between bikes involving cranksets and wheels, but it should make it a more lively and enjoyable bike without sacrificing its versatility. 

University is a terrific shop. Those guys spent hours with me, swapping stems, etc. I ended up taking 6 test rides just from that shop. They even called competing shops in town, trying to find me a blue bike.


----------



## jumpstumper (Aug 17, 2004)

Good choice! I love my Roubaix Comp for those weekend fast/long rides, and I commute to work with my Sequoia Expert.


----------



## MDGColorado (Nov 9, 2004)

jumpstumper said:


> Good choice! I love my Roubaix Comp for those weekend fast/long rides, and I commute to work with my Sequoia Expert.


Hey, why didn't I think of that? I could have bought one of each.


----------



## rspafford (Feb 13, 2005)

*Roubaix vs Sequoia*



MDGColorado said:


> Hi all, my first post on RoadBikeReview. I know no one can answer this but me but I have to talk to someone. !!!
> 
> I'm ready to buy and it's about down to the Sequoia Comp, but I keep doubting myself. Problem is, I rode a Roubaix Elite and loved it. However, it has no eyelets, no fender clearance. The Sequoia has just enough useful practicality for commuting to work or credit card touring, whereas the Roubaix is essentially limited to day rides and centuries. BUT, what I'm really replacing is my old Rossin racing bike, which I love to ride in spite of its slightly harsh ride, 39/24 low (need lower), and too-low riding position. The Roubaix fixes all that, but so does the Sequoia and it also gives me a little more. ... Then again, I also have a Cannondale touring bike that I keep with fenders and racks for commuting. Do I really need another bike to fill that need? As I said to my gf, the Cannondale is like her 95 Subaru Legacy wagon: it's a hauler, rides well enough, but it's neither zippy nor agile. (Guess that makes the Rossin an Alfa Romeo Spyder.) ... If only they'd put eyelets on the Roubaix, it would be my credit card tour bike.
> 
> ...



I own both bikes and they're both Comps (I'm 62, but work out hard 6 days a week). I only have 300 miles on the Roubaix, so I'm not settled on it yet. I find the Sequoia much more stable. I find the Roubaix faster. And sexier by a loooong shot... if that matters to you. Knowing what I know now, and given the difference in price between the two, I'd buy a Sequoia, but I'd buy the Pro.


----------

